# Splash Gaurds



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a 1667p Grumman that I am looking to put splash gaurds on. Has any one made their own? I found some from a vendor in MN that are just a little more than what I want to spend right now. Any one have any ideas or options for me?

Thanks


----------

